# Sterling bank draft?



## JamesGG (14 Jul 2011)

What do I need to do to buy a sterling bank draft here in euros? Just walk in and ask? Does it have to come from an account.


----------



## gipimann (14 Jul 2011)

I bought a sterling draft from An Post (GPO Dublin) last year - paid for it in cash over the counter (they didn't accept laser/debit cards for drafts at the time, don't know if it has changed now).


----------



## marksa (14 Jul 2011)

gipimann said:


> I bought a sterling draft from An Post (GPO Dublin) last year - paid for it in cash over the counter (they didn't accept laser/debit cards for drafts at the time, don't know if it has changed now).


 
Suspect that there is a materiality clause to this from the point of view of money laundering. I can't see AnPost issuing a GBP draft for e.g. 10k and taking 11k odd in Euro Cash for it. Probably okay for a GBP100 draft though.


----------



## gipimann (14 Jul 2011)

The draft I bought was for over £1000 if I remember (I was paying for a holiday) - I felt nervous carrying that equivalent in euro, to be honest!


----------



## JamesGG (15 Jul 2011)

marksa said:


> Suspect that there is a materiality clause to this from the point of view of money laundering. I can't see AnPost issuing a GBP draft for e.g. 10k and taking 11k odd in Euro Cash for it. Probably okay for a GBP100 draft though.




Money is legit and coming from another Irish bank draft, just the way the rate is falling I wanted it in a sterling draft so wouldn't lose out waiting while they got the cash.


----------

